# Chinzo Machida returns to MMA in December



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

> Brother of the former UFC champion Lyoto Machida, the karate fighter Chinzo Machida is set to make his return to the MMA rings at WFE Platinum, event that happens on December 15 in Salvador, Bahia. The duel will be against Leonardo Laiola, pupil of Luiz Carlos Dórea, boxing coach of names like the Nogueira brothers and Junior dos Santos. Without fighting for over four years, Chinzo has a similar style to his famous brother. Successful on Karate competitions, he has two MMA fights on his professional record, with a win (by KO) and a loss (by submission), both on Jungle Fight. Check below the complete card of WFE Platinum and watch Chinzo’s MMA debut, in 2005.
> 
> *WFE Platinum
> 
> ...


http://www.tatame.com/2010/11/02/Chinzo-Machida-returns-to-MMA-in-December

WHHHOOOOOO Guys :thumb02:

Chinzo Machida finally found his way back to the MMA circuit!!!

Who is as excited as I AM?? 


I am calling it now guys^^ he is going to be in the UFC after a couple of fights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

im looking forward to see him fight again yea. it may just be a one off fight though to test his skills.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, he seems to just like doing MMA for fun, to test himself.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No no guys, he stated a couple of months ago that he really wants to focus on HIS MMA career from now on. And he said that he wanted to have at least one fight this year, wich is now finally happening.

He also said he would love to participate in a Brazilian TUF show. Let's hope that happens anytime soon. But even without the show, I am sure people will recorgnize him, considering he does well.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No no guys, he stated a couple of months ago that he really wants to focus on HIS MMA career from now on. And he said that he wanted to have at least one fight this year, wich is now finally happening.
> 
> He also said he would love to participate in a Brazilian TUF show. Let's hope that happens anytime soon. But even without the show, I am sure people will recorgnize him, considering he does well.


Ah that is great news! happen to have link to video/article ?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toroian said:


> Ah that is great news! happen to have link to video/article ?


Oh boy.. I doupt I have the motivation to search it. But you should find an article or video somewhere on google.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

That MT guy was pathetic, but cool news about Chinzo. It'd be interesting to have the Machida brothers in the UFC.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't be that enthusiastic Bobby!
Not that i don't believe in this, but he's kinda new to MMA, inexperienced and i think it would take some time for him to gather some experience in this sport.
Normally the UFC don't sign this kind of fighters. Maybe fighting in another organisation at first and if he proves he is for real, the UFC will definitely think this thru.

Another reason why i don't think this will happen in the near future is Rua's situation. Shogun's brother, wich has a lot of MMA experience, hasn't yet signed with the UFC and considering his brother is a Champion, you would think he would have some influence in the UFC's decision to sign Ninja.

And it took some time for Rogerio to sign with the UFC also.

It seems like having a famous brother/relative doesn't guarantee you a place in the UFC.
And it's normal imo. No favours.
Gotta prove yourself in the cage/ring.

PS: would be sweet though: The Nogueira Bros. The Rua Bros. The Miller Bros. and The Machida Bros. Maybe the Diaz Bros. And The Couture father and son team. 
Am i missing a familly?!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> That MT guy was pathetic, but cool news about Chinzo. It'd be interesting to have the Machida brothers in the UFC.


Or Chinzo looked phenomenal :thumb02:



limba said:


> I wouldn't be that enthusiastic Bobby!
> Not that i don't believe in this, but he's kinda new to MMA, inexperienced and i think it would take some time for him to gather some experience in this sport.
> Normally the UFC don't sign this kind of fighters. Maybe fighting in another organisation at first and if he proves he is for real, the UFC will definitely think this thru.
> 
> ...


I know limba, thats very true!

But the difference is limba, that Ninja Rua is a real can. He can't even beat average guys. He really doesn'T belong into the UFC.

Chinzo however we don't know yet! I am 100% sure that he is a very well rounded MMA fighter today, after all the BJJ Training he did with his brother and the Black House crew. I believe he is a brown belt today.

Back then when he lost via submission, he was a beginner. Only a standup Karate fighter without much else. But since then a lot of time has past. 

I truly believe, if he can manage to get 3, 4 nice wins togehter, against decent competition, the UFC will recorgnize him late 2011. And it's not that he can not fight at least 4, 5 times next year. It's not an easy way, I agree. There is no real brother bonus in the UFC, thats right.

Let's hope he is as good as I believe he is 

I believe he could already compete against UFC fighters. Put him in against guys like Tyson Griffin.. Gomi.. and so on. He would do very well!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Or Chinzo looked phenomenal :thumb02:


lol, okay. I won't go into critic mode cause you're a friend. 

I'm interested in Chinzo to say the least :thumbsup: It's a trip to see him fight with the signature Machida Karate stance like Lyoto.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> lol, okay. I won't go into critic mode cause you're a friend.
> 
> I'm interested in Chinzo to say the least :thumbsup: It's a trip to see him fight with the signature Machida Karate stance like Lyoto.


Haha true that  

Let's cross our fingers together my friend


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*It's Time!!!*

Alright guy's^^ don't forget tonight to celebrate Chinzo Machida's MMA comeback after four and a half years 

The fight is tonight, but you might have to catch it tomorrow someday.. not sure! 


Chinzo War Weagon look's to empty right now.. jump on


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Alright guy's^^ don't forget tonight to celebrate Chinzo Machida's MMA comeback after four and a half years
> 
> The fight is tonight, but you might have to catch it tomorrow someday.. not sure!
> 
> ...


*Jump*

W000t! THIS IS GOING TO BE SICK! WAR CHINZO! Show some of that Machida Karate! :fight02:

i cant wait for this fight ^^ im going to try to watch it live if its possible


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> *Jump*
> 
> W000t! THIS IS GOING TO BE SICK! WAR CHINZO! Show some of that Machida Karate! :fight02:
> 
> i cant wait for this fight ^^ im going to try to watch it live if its possible


Now thats what I am talking about :thumb02:

Hope you can watch it live buddy  I probably have to wait until tomorrow.. :thumbsdown:


Show us some Magic Chinzo^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Now thats what I am talking about :thumb02:
> 
> Hope you can watch it live buddy  I probably have to wait until tomorrow.. :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


KO via Head Kick FTW! :thumb02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

*slowly takes a sit on the wagon*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rusko said:


> *slowly takes a sit on the wagon*



WELCOME WE HAVE PIE!!!! DON'T BE SCARED! SIT! SIT!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in.

Probably have to wait for torrent to go up tomorrow though..

Excited to see him fight in that beautiful elusive style !


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I welcome his return to mma. He has the same style as his brother, thats ok, but I would like to see some offensive karate fighters to come to mma.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

what weight is he fighting at, last time he was fighting in MMA was over 4 years ago and he was at WW, I really can't see Karate working out well at WW if thats all he knows.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> I welcome his return to mma. He has the same style as his brother, thats ok, but I would like to see some offensive karate fighters to come to mma.


He is way more agressive then Lyoto. He fights in a very offensive style. Very different to his brother.



KillerShark1985 said:


> what weight is he fighting at, last time he was fighting in MMA was over 4 years ago and he was at WW, I really can't see Karate working out well at WW if thats all he knows.


It works very well for the few guys who actually rely on it.

He is either a Black Belt or Brown Belt in BJJ. Plus he has great Karate Takedowns too.

here is little vid.. Some Chinzo Machida Karate :thumsup:

it's totally amazing guys!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> It was a less successful night for Shinzo Machida, brother of former UFC light heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida, as the elder sibling returned from a four-and-a-half-year hiatus to drop a unanimous decision to local Leonardo Laiola.
> 
> Laiola refused to give Machida opportunities to counter attack, forcing the Belem native to press forward. Laiola capitalized, knocking Machida down with a left hook and eventually taking his back, where Laiola sunk in a deep rear-naked choke from which Machida was saved by the bell.
> 
> ...


So much for this bandwagon then. Doesn't sound like Chinzo's return quite went to plan.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

shame :/ had high hopes for him hopfully he comes back and tries again soon


----------



## jrivers1 (Dec 16, 2010)

http://shop.thebjjlifestyle.com/?Click=1761
Get a discount on all GI's and other Merchandis here
Stuff is pretty legit i just got my first gi


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang sounds like a rough fight!, I hope this gives him some idea on what he needs to work on and comes back stronger! WAR CHINZO!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Dang sounds like a rough fight!, I hope this gives him some idea on what he needs to work on and comes back stronger! WAR CHINZO!


Couldn't find a video yet MK..

Sad he lost  Well, I hope this loss doesn't hinder him now to continue his MMA career. Must be disappointed!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Couldn't find a video yet MK..
> 
> Sad he lost  Well, I hope this loss doesn't hinder him now to continue his MMA career. Must be disappointed!


ya i bet  i didn't look into his opponent he was obviously a legit fighter... I just hope he comes back fast and confident


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> ya i bet  i didn't look into his opponent he was obviously a legit fighter... I just hope he comes back fast and confident


He must be more then legit if he really outstriked him. I am gonna try to learn something about this guy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He must be more then legit if he really outstriked him. I am gonna try to learn something about this guy.


Yeah its just so hard that at level because ANYTHING can happen, i want to watch the fight, i hope the vid comes soon


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe laiola is just a normal fighter, but chinzo isnt nearly as good as machida. Hoping for a video though.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> Maybe laiola is just a normal fighter, but chinzo isnt nearly as good as machida. Hoping for a video though.


I dont doubt that he is a normal fighter, but i wonder how crisp he looked that night, sometimes fighters just come in the zone, im not saying thats the case but in a MMA fight anything can happen


----------

